# [Solucionado] No puedo montar CDRoms estando en dicho grupo

## nachopro

Hola chicos, cada vez que intento abrir un cdrom me dice que sólo el root puede hacerlo...

lo curioso es que luego de instalar XFCE, como dice la guía, agregué mi usuario a los grupos usb, cdrom, video y otros...

será un problema de hal o dbus??

gracias

----------

## achaw

Que reporta el comando:

```
groups
```

?

Saludos

----------

## nachopro

```
nachopro@titi ~ $ groups 

wheel audio cdrom video cdrw usb users nachopro plugdev
```

qué puede andar mal?

----------

## Cereza

Creo que la solución a tu problema es añadir "users" (sin comillas) en las lineas de los cdrom en /etc/fstab, en la columan <opts> tal que así:

```
/dev/hdb        /mnt/dvd   iso9660   ro,users,noauto   0 0
```

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Creo que la solución a tu problema es añadir "users" (sin comillas) en las lineas de los cdrom en /etc/fstab, en la columan <opts> tal que así:
> 
> ```
> /dev/hdb        /mnt/dvd   iso9660   ro,users,noauto   0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Me parece que es "user" singular, sin comillas, obviamente  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Me parece que es "user" singular, sin comillas, obviamente 

 

Ambas formas son correctas. Son muy parecidas pero no idénticas. Dependiendo de lo que quieras puedes indicar una u otra

user permite que los usuarios puedan montar dicho punto de montaje pero solo el usuario que lo monta puede desmontarlo.

users permite que los usuarios puedan montar dicho punto de montaje y cualquier usuario puede desmontarlo aunque no haya sido él el que lo haya montado.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo...

Salud!

----------

## chonzow

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> Hola chicos, cada vez que intento abrir un cdrom me dice que sólo el root puede hacerlo...
> 
> lo curioso es que luego de instalar XFCE, como dice la guía, agregué mi usuario a los grupos usb, cdrom, video y otros...
> 
> será un problema de hal o dbus??
> ...

 

¿Puedes montarlo como root? De no se asì fijate si tienes soporte UDF e ISO 9660 en el kernel. 

cat /boot/config-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 | grep UDF

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

cat /boot/config-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 | grep ISO9660

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ujummm aqui va mi granito tambien, hace algun tiempo me sucedio algo similar y despues de un buen trasnocho de horas y horas y horas se me ocurrio colocar el mi user en el grupo disk y se resolvio todo

----------

## nachopro

disculpen, pensé que había respondido  :Razz: 

se solucionó tras agregar user al fstab  :Wink:  aunque aprendí la diferencia entre user y users, muy bueno!

gracias chicos

----------

## ekz

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> disculpen, pensé que había respondido 
> 
> se solucionó tras agregar user al fstab  aunque aprendí la diferencia entre user y users, muy bueno!
> 
> gracias chicos

 

Para evitar eso es que se suele editar el primer post de un hilo y se añade al título "(Solucionado)"   :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

